# Erfahrung mit Service Partnern im Ruhrgebiet



## Dumens100 (10. November 2012)

Hallo
hat von euch schon jemand Erfahrung mit einen der Radon-Service-Partnern 
perPEDALi
fantisports
one2bike
Stiepeler Büdchen + Rad & Tat II
gemacht  könnt Ihr einen von dennen empfehlen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tillibebek (11. November 2012)

ich kann nur einen in hessen in ffm empfehlen: velo doctor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (18. November 2012)

Gibt es Empfehlungen aus dem Raum Rhein-Erst-Kreis oder Köln?


----------



## Dumens100 (18. November 2012)

so habe mein Bike jetzt zu
perPEDALi in Essen
gebracht kann ihn nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen.
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (20. November 2012)

Hi,

können die auch was in Sachen "Felgen zentrieren / Einspeichung prüfen"?
Such noch nach einem Laden der das auch kann - und nicht nur macht...


Danke u Grüße


----------

